# Nyc march meeting-ivan- tesoros de colombia



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

NYC Poison Dart Frog February Meet Up 

Presentation by Ivan Lozano from Tesoros de Colombia

Date: Friday, March 31st
Time: 7:30pm start 
Location: The downstairs studio at the 
TAKE ME TO THE WATER SWIM SCHOOL 
111-20 Queens Boulevard, Forest Hills, NY 11375

Getting to the venue is easy from Manhattan - take the F Subway Train to the 75th Avenue stop. 
The front of the train stops directly across the street from the meeting location. 
The train runs express from Manhattan so it's just a short subway ride from Midtown.

Please bring some food/drinks to share with your fellow hobbyists!

Hope to see you there...


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE Nyc march meeting-ivan- tesoros de colombia*

*UPDATE:*

*Ivan Lozano*, from *Tesoros de Colombia* (Tesoros de Colombia | Sustainable farm), 
will be updating us on what has been going on frog-wise in Columbia.

Date: Friday, March 31st
Agenda:
~ Start 7:30pm 
~ PRESENTATION 8:00pm 
~ AUCTION Post Presentation
Location: The downstairs studio at the 
_*TAKE ME TO THE WATER SWIM SCHOO*_L at 
111-20 Queens Boulevard, Forest Hills, NY 11375

Getting to the venue is easy from Manhattan - take the *F* Subway Train to the 
75th Avenue stop. The front of the train stops directly across the street from 
the meeting location. The train runs express from Manhattan so it's just a 
short subway ride from Midtown.

In addition to the presentation, we will be having an auction with all proceeds 
going to Tesoros de Colombia. We are accepting donations of plant cuttings, 
tadpoles, frogs and any other hobby-related items for the auction.

In addition to the auction, frogs and supplies are usually available for purchase. If 
you are looking for anything in particular, post a request on our *NYC Poison 
Dart Frog Hobbyist Community* Facebook page
(https://www.facebook.com/groups/338459806174859/).

Please bring some food and/or liquid refreshments to share with your fellow hobbyists!

Hope to see you this Friday evening...


----------

